# Cherry burl spear point



## Fsyxxx (Apr 30, 2015)

finished this up



 



 
Got the knife blank at woodcraft so I made the handle and the sheath was a kit. I did the tooling and the dyeing. Probably won't use a kit for the sheath next time I was just in a hurry this go round. Hope yall like it.

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 30, 2015)

Very nice! I like it a lot - and real nice piece of cherry burl.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice burl! Looks sweet as a cherry on a sunday...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice job Greg!


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 30, 2015)

That is a beauty. That cherry is out of sight.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Apr 30, 2015)

Pretty sure the cherry came from Greg @Treecycle Hardwoods. It's awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 30, 2015)

Special piece of cherry burl! Chuck


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 1, 2015)

Nice work bud! I did a knife just before xmas last year using some of that burl. I made it for a lady I went to school with (xmas gift for her husband)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 1, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Nice work bud! I did a knife just before xmas last year using some of that burl. I made it for a lady I went to school with (xmas gift for her husband)
> View attachment 77544 View attachment 77545


Nice job. In working on getting mine up to the quality I want still.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 1, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> Nice job. In working on getting mine up to the quality I want still.


Yours is super nice also. I bought all the parts on this one and assembled it (except the wood i had that) I am not that much ahead of your skill set maybe not even ahead at all. Keep up the good work on your end, you will get your skills where you want them soon enough.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (May 1, 2015)

Good looking knife Greg!! That covers both knife makers on this page. Love that cherry burl and the lone star

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 15, 2015)

Hated the other sheath. Made this one from scratch and I am much happier with it.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 15, 2015)

Good job on the knife, and I agree the second sheath is better !


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 16, 2015)

Greg, nice knife. I have 50 or so 3"x8"x3/4 slabs of Black Knot burl. Not sure what to do with it. Some has brown rot it, some has resion wood. Any advice?

Thanks, M.R. Peet


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 16, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Greg, nice knife. I have 50 or so 3"x8"x3/4 slabs of Black Knot burl. Not sure what to do with it. Some has brown rot it, some has resion wood. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks, M.R. Peet


I'd probably stabilize and use for knife scales or jewelry, I'm a fan of the stuff that others throw in the burn pile. Got any pics?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 18, 2015)

Greg, I don't have the availability to stabilize readily. The Black Knot burl wood is from dead trees so most have soft spots, bug damag

 

 

 e and voids that would look great with black epoxy filler. Hear are a few pics.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 18, 2015)

Wanna do a trade? I can stabilize some and send them back if some stay here in Austin


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 19, 2015)

Hello Greg, I missed your reply last night. Yes I would love to do a trade. I would only like one slab back stabilized. My son does some knife work and it would be for him. Can you add hardener too? I have some curly E. Cottonwood too soft for handle stock. My hobby is simply collecting wood samples. I still haven't got this PM thing down. If you PM me your e-mail, I can send a copy of my list and you may find you have things I don't. My finished samples are 3" by 6" by half inch. I'd love to add some burl samples; however it is very important to me to know the Genus and species level if possible.

Mark...


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 19, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Hello Greg, I missed your reply last night. Yes I would love to do a trade. I would only like one slab back stabilized. My son does some knife work and it would be for him. Can you add hardener too? I have some curly E. Cottonwood too soft for handle stock. My hobby is simply collecting wood samples. I still haven't got this PM thing down. If you PM me your e-mail, I can send a copy of my list and you may find you have things I don't. My finished samples are 3" by 6" by half inch. I'd love to add some burl samples; however it is very important to me to know the Genus and species level if possible.
> 
> Mark...


The stabilizer will harden whatever it is used on. I'll send you a pm to finalize any details.


----------

